

Apple Changes App Store Links to be SEO Friendly - MichaelApproved
http://www.michaelapproved.com/articles/apple-changes-app-store-links-to-be-seo-friendly/

======
DenisM
Uhm. So now if I rename the app URL changes? How very inconvenient. I hope
that at least linkshare URLs still work.

